# [SOLVED] Kernel panic kernel wyższy niż 3.6.11

## r1f

Witam,

Mam problem z przejściem z kernela 3.6.11 na wyższy z portage. 

Serwer HP Proliant ML 310 G3, P4 3.2GHZ RAID 1 hardware'owy, wykrywany jest jako HP CISS.

każdy kernel nowszy niż sys-kernel/gentoo-portage-3.6.11 ma panic zaraz po bootowaniu, ekran tak szybko się przewija, ze nie jestem w stanie zobaczyc co jest na rzeczy. Konfiga daję zawsze z 3.6.11 

Próbowałem poniższe jajka i efekt ten sam:

```
[-P-] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.13:3.8.13

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1:3.9.11-r1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.7:3.10.7
```

Jest tez ciekawostka, pobrałem czyste źródła z kernel.org w wersji 3.9.11, skompilowałem i działa. 

A tak wykrywany jest kontroler:

```

[    0.648215] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    0.648704] cciss 0000:0a:02.0: PCI IRQ 26 -> rerouted to legacy IRQ 18

[    0.649041] cciss 0000:0a:02.0: Controller reports max supported commands of 0, an obvious lie. Using 16.  Ensure that firmware is up to date.

[    0.780199] cciss 0000:0a:02.0: cciss0: <0x46> at PCI 0000:0a:02.0 IRQ 18 using DAC

[    0.796449]  cciss/c0d0: p1 p2 p3 p4

[    0.797394] scsi0 : cciss

```

Nie wiem co sie zmienilo w kolejnych jądrach, że mam taki problem. Dodaję screena ale niewiele da sie wyczytać z tych hexów

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/cnzx.pngLast edited by r1f on Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wlacz CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY=y i startuj kernel z parametrem boot_delay=500 czy wyzszym, by bylo jeszcze wolniej printowane.

----------

## r1f

Wygląda na to, że nie może zamontować roota

Tak wygląda menu.lst. Pierwszy kernel nie dziala, drugi bez problemów.

```

default 1

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 3.9.11-r1-1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.9.11-gentoo-r1-1 root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 radeon.modeset=1

title Gentoo 3.9.11-rif1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.9.11-rif1 root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 radeon.modeset=1

```

A tutaj screenshot.

http://images.tinypic.pl/i/00446/rb904fjd9e6w.png

----------

## SlashBeast

Pobierz binarny initramfs z https://bitbucket.org/piotrkarbowski/better-initramfs/downloads i zapnij go sobie. Jak zrzuci Cie do szela to sprawdz, czy /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 istnieje i debuguj, sprawdz wtedy dmesg, /sys/block i tak dalej.

btw to wyglada jak race condition, najpierw sie krzaczy a potem discoveruje ten block device. z tym initramfs moze rootdelay=5 zalatwi sprawe. W pracy tez mam podobny problem, ze storage czasem sie pojawia pozniej, niz kernel by tego chcial.

----------

## r1f

Podpialem tego ramdiska ale system sie nie zbootował do konca, bo nie bylo obslugi lvm. Roota zamontował i był dostęp do niego.

----------

## gexcite

Daj root w menu grub tak:

root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p3

W fstab nie zmieniaj

----------

## r1f

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Daj root w menu grub tak:
> 
> root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p3
> 
> W fstab nie zmieniaj

 

Działa, to wystarczyło :]

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Daj root w menu grub tak:
> 
> root=/dev/cciss!c0d0p3
> 
> W fstab nie zmieniaj

 

Co to za zapis i feature z tym wykrzyknikiem?

----------

## r1f

Nie wiem ale teraz tak się listuje w /dev

----------

## r1f

Nie wiem ale teraz tak się listuje w /dev

----------

